# Network printer usage tracker



## PATSYS (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi all,

We have network printers located in a common area.

It has been a recurring problem that after a while, there are so many printouts that nobody ever claims. Pile keeps building up.

Is there any software that sort of tracks who printed what at the end of each day, including the number of pages?

Or how do you guys handle it in your own offices?

Thanks for any input.


----------



## Taul (Feb 10, 2011)

Can't recommend any particular product but take a look at sourceforge, they are a good place to find free software in the early stages of development.

http://sourceforge.net/search/?q=print+tracker&q=print+monitor


----------



## Sandeep Warrier (Feb 11, 2011)

If you have logging enabled, you could probably use Excel to read through the log files.

We used to have a similar setting where the IT would run a code to read through the text logs generated.


----------



## PATSYS (Feb 11, 2011)

sandeep.warrier said:


> If you have logging enabled, you could probably use Excel to read through the log files.
> 
> We used to have a similar setting where the IT would run a code to read through the text logs generated.



I am all ears, mate..

Can you elaborate, or do you have the codes to share?


----------



## Sandeep Warrier (Feb 11, 2011)

Unfortunately, the fellow who did this is no longer with the company. I'll see if I can dig around for the code (we've stopped logging since the past year or so).

If you have your logs as text files, there are many posts on the board that give the codes for that, and you could probably modify them to suit your purpose. Here are some of them

http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showthread.php?t=328512
http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showthread.php?t=271784
http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showthread.php?t=490950
http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showthread.php?t=406417

If the text file is delimited, you could probably import the text file in Excel and do your searching in Excel itself.


----------

